
Study: America's Deep Network of Climate Change Deniers - hackuser
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-11-30/unearthing-america-s-deep-network-of-climate-change-deniers
======
hackuser
The actual study is here, behind a high paywall:

[http://www.nature.com/nclimate/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nc...](http://www.nature.com/nclimate/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nclimate2875.html)

